# 2012 Jetta S: No low beams



## WsBucker (Apr 3, 2015)

What a first post...

I know, I sure did search, and came up with lots of trouble-shooting methods. I'm working through them now. I figured I might as well start a thread for others to contribute to if they are in the same boat or have a similar situation.

I bought a 2012 Jetta S with 66k miles two days ago. Awesome. I needed something to Daily Drive, the price was right, and it's a good looking car. I've been happy.

Except for when I tried to drive last night and BAM: No low beams. The DRL are actually brighter than what was on when I tried low beams. High beams worked well.

Checked bulbs, all are good. Wiring looks ok, nothing obviously melted or worn. Fuses looked good.

When the low beams are on, that stupid little bulb is lit (city light?), and remains lit when high beams are on. The actual lows are never lit, at any point in time. Attached are images showing: DRL, "low beams" and high beams.

Any help would be amazing!

Low:


DRL:


High:


Thanks in advance.


----------



## WsBucker (Apr 3, 2015)

WsBucker said:


> What a first post...
> 
> I know, I sure did search, and came up with lots of trouble-shooting methods. I'm working through them now. I figured I might as well start a thread for others to contribute to if they are in the same boat or have a similar situation.
> 
> ...


Fixed. Pulled the light swiych, and reinstalled it and they work now.


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

Having same problem now with my 12 Golf TDi with the right side illumination all dead. Did you work on your light switch prior to this problem? This could be a temporary fix since we still don't know what is the cause of this failing. Was your headlight switch showing signs of any means for it to fail? More details would be appreciated of any prior and after the failure.


----------



## VixenVR6 (Apr 3, 2015)

Having this same issue... Pulled bulbs, the switch, and checked fuses.. still not working. Any input?


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

I pulled the fuse in the engine compartment, it was the only one that had so much corrosion. Sorry I don't remember what fuse number that was since it's been a while since I fixed it. It's located under or near the battery, if it wasn't pouring outside I'd check the location for you. :facepalm:


----------

